# New TTÂ² S.Line From Paris



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

Hello From Paris 

As promise, here's some pics about my new Baby R8


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)




----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice looking car Marco :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

8) Super 8)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Very nice indeed. Just wish we could get the S-Line over here in the UK :?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Marco

Nice car - colour suits the car.

how do you fine the cd sat nav - I have decided to go with this rather than the DVD version.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Awesome, S-Line Carbon.

Hans.


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

Thanks thanks thanks 

For the Sat-Nav, to be honest, i dont use it right now .... i dont drive often, and i know where i have to go  .... but im huge fan of the shark antenna  ....

The car come from Germany, with the german CD .... i have to buy the French one, cause on the german there's not french street !


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

Yep ice, its Carbon S.line ....

Dont see much on pictures .... But its very very very nice in real [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Agree, it's worth it for the shark antenna!


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Would the rear valence be available to buy as a spare part i wonder!!!


----------



## markizok (Sep 14, 2004)

Will the UK be getting the Sline - it looks fantastic!


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

markizok said:


> Will the UK be getting the Sline - it looks fantastic!


Not sure Tosh may know!! :wink:


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

For the rear carbon ( or non ) Valance .... You must change the all rear bumper for the specific S.Line


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Marco, your car looks fantastic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

The clue is in his sig :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

faulky said:


> markizok said:
> 
> 
> > Will the UK be getting the Sline - it looks fantastic!
> ...


I only know what audi TT product manager told me 'we have no plans at this time'

I like the black valance - I'm tempted to have mine painted gloss black, but I'm going to give parts a call and see if i can get a black sline one. If anyone have the part number for the 3.2 don't be shy and post it up.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Marco,

I don't see your pictures??

Very interested as I also have an S-line with carbon coming in june.

Thanks.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

philhumphrey said:


> Marco,
> 
> I don't see your pictures??
> 
> ...


They've disappeared since earlier.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Bugger! Hopefully they're up again soon.

Does anyone have saved copies of them to repost?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

philhumphrey said:


> Marco,
> 
> I don't see your pictures??


He took down his pictures until after his next mod. He's having quattro installed next.


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

Pictures are back 

Sorry the links was broken !! dont know why .... 
:?


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

In case of problem, here's the link of the pictures album http://public.fotki.com/Marco911/


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice car my friend.

Can someone help me -

What do Mk2 3.2 S-line TT's have that 'normal' ones don't?

and where do the badges go :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the sline badges are on the front wings.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

what else is the difference between an sline TT2 and a normal one?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sline is a trim thing.

ie external or internal packs - or both.

you have two options for leather seats - one has colour inserts nappa, other is just normal black/grey with the sline logon on the backrest.

S line Sports parcel plus (quattro Ltd) (contains material sprint / leather)
Leather equipment Audi exclusive 
Today style and exclusivity are more than ever an expression of quality of life.
Audi exclusive offers you varied possibilities to form your car completely by your personal wishes. The quattro Ltd fulfils with high-quality materials and exact processing almost all your wishes.
Discover Audi exclusive! Ask your Audi partner after more

Cost is â‚¬1850's

You can also get exclusive leather in germany which has colour inserts.

babble fish is down else id have posted the convert german txt.

The two external packs are
S line Exterieurpaket (quattro Ltd) 
the parcel encloses:
- Bumper in front and behind, lateral chill grids as well as diffuser application behind in sportily striking design
- Concentric integrated footbridge in the lower edge of the front bumper as well as diffuser application in the rear bumper in Platiniumgrau
- Entrance strips with S. line stroke
- See line stroke on the front fenders

Varnishable in all university, Metallic, sprayings Perleffekt and individual sprayings Audi exclusive to the suitable surcharges.

Tip: 
- Only orderable in connection with floodlight-cleansing arrangement 
- In connection with S. line sports parcel plus 1,135.00 euros are calculated.

Larger pack includes

S line sports parcel plus (quattro Ltd) 
the parcel encloses:
- Aluminum-downpour wheels 9 J x 18 in the 5-spoke design with tyre 245/40 R 18 
- See line sports chassis of the quattro Ltd with more dynamic chassis vote and deep lapping about 10 mms
- See line stroke on the front fenders
- Entrance strips with S. line stroke
- Interior, armature board and roof sky in black with alternatively 
in black with alternatively silver or black seams on material / Leder-SitzbezÃ¼gen, sports leather steering wheel, gearshift cuff, hand brake clutch as well as floor mats
- Enlarged aluminum optics in the interior for AusstrÃ¶mer, operating elements, radioarrangement and climate operating device, light trick counter and steering wheel spokes, decoration inserts in the middle console and in the glove compartment, in TÃ¼rzuziehgriff, Pedalerie and footrest
Sports seats, seat relations with seat sides cheeks in leather black as well as seat means road in material sprint black as well as page line coinage in the armrests of the front seats
- See line sports leather steering wheel in the 3-spoke design in leather black with S. line emblem (with S. tronic with switch seesaws)
- Switch way shortening with hand transmission, gearshift handle in punched leather black

Combinable with:
- Aluminum-downpour wheels Audi exclusive 
9 J x 19 in the 20-spoke design, two-part with tyre 255/35 R 19 or aluminum-downpour wheels Audi exclusive 9 J x 19 in the 7double spokes-design with tyre 255/35 R 19
- See line multifunction-sports leather steering wheel in 
3-spoke design mit/ohne switch seesaws in leather black, with S. line emblem

Tip:
- In connection with S. line sports parcel plus Perleffekt and Misanorot Perleffekt at a price of Perleffektfarben are available AVUS silver
- Material sprint / Leder-Kombination in the interior equipment colors 
schwarz/schwarz/schwarz/schwarz with black seams or. 
black silber/schwarz/schwarz/schwarz with silver seams (seams on seat relation, sports leather steering wheel, gearshift cuff, hand brake clutch as well as floor mats)
- Leather fine nappa only orderable in connection with the interior equipment color schwarz/schwarz/schwarz/schwarz 
- Not orderable in connection with enlarged leather parcel colorfully
- Seat relation in leather fine nappa with S. line coinage


----------



## PrimoTT (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful car... Hopefully mine will looks quite similar. Here in the U.S., our S-Line will not have the carbon pieces, rather, grey ones.

One question, if you spec mag ride with the 19's, will you it sit higher with more gap between the tire and fender arches?

Thanks all! 8)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> the sline badges are on the front wings.


Not seen the badges on any of the Pics??


----------



## extreme8181 (Mar 1, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

Yes the S.Line badges are in place of side lights of the MK1 .....


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

There's absolutely not one s-line exterior badge i can see on the Mk2.

Strange....


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool, know where to put my badges now :lol:


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Badges will be getting stuck on mine when she arrives :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But sline is like a trim badge, its not about perfomance - i think it cheapens the car.


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

The original S.Line ( on the MK1 ) 
Was limited .... Only 250 cars for Germany ( i had one ) 
Only avaiblable in Avus or Misano ...

And after, Audi ( who want to make money ) offer it like an option pack !!

That's too bad


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Marco911 said:


> The original S.Line ( on the MK1 )
> Was limited .... Only 250 cars for Germany ( i had one )
> Only avaiblable in Avus or Misano ...
> 
> ...


ca pourrait me faire changer d'avis sur le TT MKII, tres tres belle auto 8) , et puis ces jantes, tjrs ete un fan d'ou l'installation sur ma voiture


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes the MK2 is very nice but your alloys look very similar


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

PATT said:


> Yes the MK2 is very nice but your alloys look very similar


 :?:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> But sline is like a trim badge, its not about perfomance - i think it cheapens the car.


You may be right Tosh.

Personally I think it ads an air of 'mysterio' to the vehicle :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Put an RS one on then :wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

that *surely* is out of bounds


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Put an RS one on then :wink:


Why aren't you out of a Saturday evening anyway old boy?


----------



## markizok (Sep 14, 2004)

Will the sline come out in the UK?


----------

